# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Frameless/unframed photographs installing fasteners

## dustinshum

Hi, everyone. I'm looking for ways to install unframed photographs onto wooden walls. I especially fancy a kind of "fasteners" I came across in various exhibitions from time to time. They are rectangular in shape and made of transparent plastic. There is a hole on one end for applying the screws, and the other end contacts with the print. The thickness on this end is also thinner so you can install matted prints. With several of those on the front of each side of the photograph they can affix it onto the wall without leaving any marks on it (light pressure mark I doubt). I don't know what it is called. Where can I get access to buy this kind of fasteners? Sorry for my inexperience in installing exhibitions (and my poor english), I hope you can understand my description. Please advice.

Cheers,
Dustin

----------


## JasonO

You are probably thinking of mirror clips:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/OOK...r-Hanger-6REX1






> Hi, everyone. I'm looking for ways to install unframed photographs onto wooden walls. I especially fancy a kind of "fasteners" I came across in various exhibitions from time to time. They are rectangular in shape and made of transparent plastic. There is a hole on one end for applying the screws, and the other end contacts with the print. The thickness on this end is also thinner so you can install matted prints. With several of those on the front of each side of the photograph they can affix it onto the wall without leaving any marks on it (light pressure mark I doubt). I don't know what it is called. Where can I get access to buy this kind of fasteners? Sorry for my inexperience in installing exhibitions (and my poor english), I hope you can understand my description. Please advice.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dustin

----------


## Rat Scars

> Hi, everyone. I'm looking for ways to install unframed photographs onto wooden walls. I especially fancy a kind of "fasteners" I came across in various exhibitions from time to time. They are rectangular in shape and made of transparent plastic. There is a hole on one end for applying the screws, and the other end contacts with the print. The thickness on this end is also thinner so you can install matted prints. With several of those on the front of each side of the photograph they can affix it onto the wall without leaving any marks on it (light pressure mark I doubt). I don't know what it is called. Where can I get access to buy this kind of fasteners? Sorry for my inexperience in installing exhibitions (and my poor english), I hope you can understand my description. Please advice.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dustin


I feel like I'd prefer to go with magnets and steel push pins rather than mirror hangers for unframed work. Mirror hangers might work for more rigid items, but not so much for prints. You can get 3/8" round disc magnets and simply push your steel pin behind each corner of the print and place the magnet over the face of the print sandwiching the print between the pin and magnet. You can stack the magnets to get more strength if needed. I've hung 6'x4' paper pieces this way and it worked great. You can even paint the negative side of the magnet to match the border or color of the photo to hide them a bit.

----------


## tom@okeeffe.com

sounds like mirror clips Dustin.

Tom
Withey & Co
Los Angeles

----------


## dustinshum

Thank you for all the answers and suggestions! I may give the mirror clips a try as the prints are matted with certain thickness. But I definitely will go to the option of using magnets with "bare" prints.

----------

